# Animal reactions



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

My parents have been watching the neighbor's dogs, so plus Otis that makes three schnauzers in the house. I already know that Otis is scared of Piglet, and I wanted to see if the other terriers would wuss out, too. Not trying to scare Piglet, just to see if they'd get along. 

So I took Piglet over and Otis hid downstairs as usual (poor pup). One of the dogs (Liesel) was just lounging around by herself and I took Pig out of his fleece and showed him to her, prepared to restrain her if necessary. It couldn't have been more anticlimactic. He was doing his regular *put me down* dance, totally indifferent to her, and I actually had to turn her head to look at him, she was so "meh" about it!

I gave up on that and went to find Zoe, who was in another room. I sat on the floor in a position where I could easily restrain her if necessary. I should mention here that Pig hadn't huffed up the entire time, even with the initial barking when I walked in the front door.

Pig is back in his fleece at this point, so Zoe didn't immediately recognize that I was holding an animal. She hadn't growled or reacted at all, but this time Pig must have sensed something about her because I felt him suddenly spike up and he started huffing like crazy. Zoe finally saw that he was alive and suitably sized for eating, and I held her back and took Pig away. She followed me around growling the rest of the time I was there. So no new friends for Piglet. 

I was pleasantly surprised with Pig's reaction because in the past I've been worried that he doesn't have very good instincts (http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/foru...-behaviour/21296-curious-about-instincts.html). But he seemed to be able to sense a potentially dangerous animal before she even knew she wanted to attack. Good boy! 

How have your quill babies reacted to other animals, and vice versa?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That's interesting!

My boyfriend and I were cat sitting for friends a while back and took Henry over one night to supervise a meeting. Henry hasn't been in contact with any animals since we got him so I figured he'd be balled up. I was surprised to see that both the cats and Henry did pretty well.






That's video I took of the interaction. My favorite moment is around 0:40 when Henry huffs and the cat is so confused and actually looks over at my boyfriend as if to say "umm what the heck is that thing?!" Ha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I let one of our dogs sniff Mochi, but Mochi didn't seem to like him very much. She hissed at him, but he just sniffed her and stood there, wagging his tail at me. If she was walking around instead of in my hands I wouldn't be surprised if my pup was afraid of her. He's afraid of everything. (he's been afraid of a seashell and a feather. -_-)

As for my other dog, I wouldn't let her meet Mochi. She's too much of a hunter.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

> I let one of our dogs sniff Mochi, but Mochi didn't seem to like him very much. She hissed at him, but he just sniffed her and stood there, wagging his tail at me. If she was walking around instead of in my hands I wouldn't be surprised if my pup was afraid of her. He's afraid of everything. (he's been afraid of a seashell and a feather. -_-)
> 
> As for my other dog, I wouldn't let her meet Mochi. She's too much of a hunter.


Mochi, what kind of doggies do you have?

Sklock, that video is so cute! And while I was there I had to re-watch the box lid adventure. That video cracks me up! :lol:


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Now that we upgraded to a large c&c cage it takes a little longer to clean it whenever I put in a new liner and scrub the dishes and PVC pipes, etc. Soooo I've gotten in the habit of just letting him run around the living room with his trusty box top on while I'm back and forth cleaning everything. He actually huffs when I take it off! I think he enjoys the freedom and I love it because I don't have to worry about him getting into anything he shouldn't. HA!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Abbys, our dogs are both lab mixes, the younger one (who sniffed my hedgie) is also part Greyhound and I believe a small bit of Doberman. The older dog is lab, we think pointer, and I think Pit bull as well.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

MochiAndMe said:


> Abbys, our dogs are both lab mixes, the younger one (who sniffed my hedgie) is also part Greyhound and I believe a small bit of Doberman. The older dog is lab, we think pointer, and I think Pit bull as well.


Ah, yeah, I'd hesitate to show a hedgie to a dog with pointer genes in him. Definitely a hunter! Although I thought terriers would go nuts, but they sure proved me wrong!


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Sonic is afried of my cats. I went up to the nicest cat in the house, named Angel, and let her sniff him. He balled up and hissed as soon as he saw her. Then yesturday he was outside playing in the grass and one of my outdoor cats, named Lucky, came over and tried stalking him. When Lucky got close to him Sonic balled up again. The cat sniffed his back and walked away. 

I really don't want him near the outside kitties. They attack anything that moves and I've seen them catch baby rabbits.


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

our cattle dog, Hank, is absolutely enthralled by P.B. whenever she is out, he will turn his head to the side and very patiently, but quizzically gaze at her. Peebs doesn't care too much for him, so they live pretty separate lives.

Once she managed to escape down a blanket we were sharing and wandered out right in front of him and Hank went crazy with little yips and kept running up to us to let us know "Hey, this thingy isn't where its supposed to be!!" So, he's a good big brother.


----------



## ChubbyPuppy74 (Sep 30, 2012)

Well one of my dogs cookie, could careless if any of my hogs were out. 

Mia on the other hand is obsessed. She very, very much likes to watch them. She never goes past the line where I have to correct her as she knows her boundaries with them. When Mia sleeps in my room and Moose who is on the bottom half of the ferret nation is up she will sit in the dark and just watch him run around his cage. Any time they are out she follows me every where. She has actually learned the words Hedgehog, nutmeg and moose. Every time I say "Mia where is nutmeg or moose or the hedgehogs" she will start to bay and run down to my room to see where they are. 

She's just a nutcase around them. ALWAYS interested in what they are doing.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I let the younger dog sniff Mochi again, and I made the mistake of putting her face facing him (I figured she could sniff him too) because he licked her face/head quills and she hissed and her quills went up. So I turned her around and he was hesitantly licking her butt-quills.  Then he'd stop, and stare at me, like, 'What am I supposed to do with this thing?'


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! Silly puppy. :lol:


----------



## Dee (Jan 9, 2010)

My doggy and Pindsvin used to be adorable. Pindsvin used to climb into her basket and they'd sleep snuggled up together (my dog's a farm pup, and we've had her raise chicks before and foster kittens so she's pretty safe with every animal) She treated him like a puppy and tried to lick him clean(he never hissed) 
But Cindaquil doesnt play as nice as Pindsvin and used to bite the dog so that put an end to it cause it made the dog nervous of hedgehogs.

Pindsvin is also obsessed with my friends rabbit, the two of them snuggle up and groom each other. Honestly I think Pindsvin just loves how soft the rabbits fur is. But he purrs like a crazy hedgie when he's with him.

Cindaquil and my cat Smudge are really cute together. They take turns running around after each other. She wont interact with my other cats though, which is just as well because they think she is food


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Dee said:


> My doggy and Pindsvin used to be adorable. Pindsvin used to climb into her basket and they'd sleep snuggled up together (my dog's a farm pup, and we've had her raise chicks before and foster kittens so she's pretty safe with every animal) She treated him like a puppy and tried to lick him clean(he never hissed)
> But Cindaquil doesnt play as nice as Pindsvin and used to bite the dog so that put an end to it cause it made the dog nervous of hedgehogs.
> *
> Pindsvin is also obsessed with my friends rabbit, the two of them snuggle up and groom each other. Honestly I think Pindsvin just loves how soft the rabbits fur is. But he purrs like a crazy hedgie when he's with him.*
> ...


Um, Dee? We're gonna need video of this... like right now.


----------



## Lzlhe (Aug 8, 2013)

I also have two mini schnauzers, Tucker and Baron. When I introduced them both to Prickles, their reactions were just as starkly different as the ones you described. Tucker was completely indifferent to him, and Prickles was mildly curious about Tucker. His spines were down until Tucker shifted around on the couch to get more comfortable.

Baron on the other hand, considers Prickles to most likely be a tasty treat, and I have to keep them separated.


----------

